# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Gjermania: EURO CUP 2008

## bayern

Meqe nuk po e shof me temen teutonike verdalle thashe ta nis me nje tjeter meqe jemi ne prag te nje takimi shume vital edhe delikat per cunat. Gjermania ne eleminatore perplaset me vendin e dyte Cekine e talenteve.

Shpresojme nje fitore ose me ekeqja nje barazim sepse luhet ne Ceki. Megjithate ne baze te formes qe ka treguar kombetarja kohet e fundit nuk jam aspak i frikesuar, madje kam bindjen qe kete sfide do e kalojme me sukses.

Hajde diskutim te mbare bashketifozave

----------


## kolombi

Kapiten nderuar qofsh me keto sofrat e mbushura me tituj,histori,dhe caste te paharrueshme.

Ekipi duket ne rruge te mbare.Klinsman hodhi themelet e nje ekipi me ambicje te medha,ndonese ai barazimi ekzempar me turistet e Qipros na i ftohu zemrat.



Per ndeshjen me ceket,eshte nje ndeshje e veshtire,por kjo Gjermani i ka te gjitha mundesite te largohet me tre pike nga Praga.


Bayo mos harro te na shkruar hollesisht per keta tipat e rinj,Gomez me kompani.................

----------


## bayern

Me gjere e gjate rreth te rinjve qe po promovohen ne kombetare do postoj me vone ne prag te ndeshjes me Checkine kur ti di edhe me mire cin ka ftuar ne kombetare Joachim Low. Per momentin vlen per te nenvizuar levizjet nga klubet perkatese te lojtareve te kombetares.

Christoff Metzelder ka nenshkruar me Realine e Madridit duke mos rinovuar me BVB sic ishte tashme eminente. Ai ka refuzuar nje parakontrate te cilin i kishte ofruar Juventusi per te qene ne gjendje te luaje ne kupen e kapmjoneve, gje te cilen nuk ja ofron ekipi Italian per vete faktin se eshte ne Serine B kete sezon.

Juventusi ne fakt ka hedhur grepat per nje tjeter shtylle te ekipit kombetar. behet fjale per Torsten Frings i cili gjithashtu mbaron kontraten me Werderin ne fund te sezonit. Ai ka oferta edhe nga Anglia ku ne pole position qendrojne djajte e kuq te Manchester United.

Juve gjithashtu nuk le pas dore pisten Miroslav Klose i cili shikohet si partneri ideal i David Trezeguese sezonin e ardhshem.

Mario Gomes ka vendosur te qendroje edhe pak kohe tek Shtutgarti duke mos u interesuar tek ofertat angleze sidomos ajo e Totenhemit.

----------


## bavarezi5

Jemi me te miret dhe patjeter do e fitojme kete ndeshje, edhe pse eshte teper veshtire.

----------


## goldian

une do isha shume i lumtur nese futbollistet me te mire aktualisht te komtares te luanin jashte gjermanise 
uroj qe metzelder te jete zyrtare kalimi tek real
gomez po kerkohet ne itali dhe besoj do i shkeputet shtutgartit pasi shtutgart nuk besoj se do luaj ne champion lig
dhe klose shpresojte perfundoje te juve
frings kishte ene nje mrekulli te luaj tek man u
andreas hinkel shpreoj te thirret ne komtare pasi ka bere disa ndeshje te mira me kryesuesit e seviljes
nje portier 15 vjecar gjerman nenshkruan per chelsin

----------


## bayern

Ja edhe ekipi qe do vihet kunder Cekeve ne Prage.Spikasin emra te rinj edhe mungesa e Kloses ne sulm. 

Goal 
23 Robert Enke 24.08.1977 Hannover 96 - - 
12 Timo Hildebrand 05.04.1979 VfB Stuttgart  5 - 
1 Jens Lehmann 10.11.1969 Arsenal London  43 - 

Defence 
35 Gonzalo Castro 11.06.1987 Bayer 04 Leverkusen  - - 
24 Manuel Friedrich 13.09.1979 1. FSV Mainz 05 6 1 
2 Marcell Jansen 04.11.1985 Bor. Mönchengladbach 12 - 
16 Philipp Lahm 11.11.1983 FC Bayern München  31 2 
17 Per Mertesacker 29.09.1984 Werder Bremen  30 1 
21 Christoph Metzelder 05.11.1980 Borussia Dortmund  29 - 

Midfiels 
13 Michael Ballack 26.09.1976 FC Chelsea London  76 35 
8 Torsten Frings 22.11.1976 Werder Bremen  65 9 
34 Roberto Hilbert 16.10.1984 VfB Stuttgart - - 
15 Thomas Hitzlsperger 05.04.1982 VfB Stuttgart  21 2 
19 Bernd Schneider 17.11.1973 Bayer 04 Leverkusen  75 3 
7 Bastian Schweinsteiger 01.08.1984 FC Bayern München  42 13 
28 Piotr Trochowski 22.03.1984 Hamburger SV 2 - 

Offence 
33 Stefan Kießling 25.01.1984 Bayer 04 Leverkusen - - 
31 Kevin Kuranyi 02.03.1982 FC Schalke 04  36 15 
20 Lukas Podolski 04.06.1985 FC Bayern München 37 22 
29 Jan Schlaudraff 18.07.1983 Alemannia Aachen  2 - 

At call 
27 Clemens Fritz 07.12.1980 Werder Bremen 4 - 
26 Alexander Madlung 11.07.1982 VfL Wolfsburg  1 - 
36 Christian Schulz 01.04.1983 Werder Bremen  3 - 
30 Paul Freier 26.07.1979 Bayer 04 Leverkusen  18 1

Sa per kuriozitet ekipi i nen 21 vjecareve luan kunder ekipit kombetar Austriak madhor. Trajner eshte ky i njohuri yne.  :buzeqeshje: 
E mban mend kush eshte kolomb?

----------


## Dr Rieux

Po hyj pa rradhe une. Dieter Eiltz? 

Me ka pas pelqy shume si lojtar ne 1996. Nder me te miret e atij ekipi bashke me Samer, Klinsman dhe Moler.

----------


## bayern

Right on man.
Dieter Eilts ka qen nje nga te preferuarit e mi gjithashtu per forcen edhe energjine qe jepte ne fushe. E konsideronin heroi i fshehur i Gjermanise sepse nga kembet e tij niste gjithe loja shkaterruese.

----------


## goldian

eilts e mbaj mend dhe une nje futbollist shume punetor dhe teper i disiplinuar nje disipline qe po e transmeton dhe tek te rinjte sot
sa per komtaren se  di  por me podolskin ne sulm skemi gje per terezi
gabim mos thirrja e portierit te werderit 
lehman
jensen mertesaker fridrich   lahm
shneider ballack frings shweinsteiger
kurani  kiesling
ky eshte formacioni im ideal
metzelder se di a do luaje se u demtua ne fundjave
plus do doja te shihja dhe dyshen e verderit fritz--schulz
nje mesfushe super kemi ku dhe hitzlperger eshte ne forme shume te mire
por pika me e dobet eshte sulmi por besoj se kurani do e tregoje veten shpresoj te luaj kisling para podolskit

----------


## kolombi

Ok djema hollesira per Gonzalo Castro,Roberto Hilbert,Piotr Trochowski,Stefan Kießling ,Jan Schlaudraff kete te  fundit e ka blere Bayerni.

Klose eshte mungese e madhe pasi eshte lojtar qe e njeh rrjeten.

Eiltz ka qene ok.Per mua ne rolin e shkaterruesit pas te madhit Overat qe ne se njohim dhe se kemi pare ka qene Guido Buchvahld,dhe super suprize Torsten Frings ne Boteror duke ditur qe nje jete te tere ka qene mesfushor krahu.

----------


## kolombi

Ti hedhim nje sy se kaluares..........................Bayo,DR Rieux,po e filloj me te lehta..........

----------


## kolombi

dhe nje tjeter figure......................

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ai i pari ka lujt me Romen po nuk gjuante goditje denimi,  :buzeqeshje: . Kurse ketij te dytit sja them dot.

At a second thought, ky i dyti ka mundesi te jete Toni Shumaker pa mustaqe?

----------


## bayern

> Ok djema hollesira per Gonzalo Castro,Roberto Hilbert,Piotr Trochowski,Stefan Kießling ,Jan Schlaudraff kete te  fundit e ka blere Bayerni.


Gonzalo Castro eshte nje 'mbrojtes' modern. Lojtari i Leverkusenit ka tiparet e Lucios. I forte ne lojen me ajer edhe i shpejte ne mbrojtje. Negative ka faktin qe eshte akoma me eksperience te kufizuar ama eshte vetem 19 vjec.

Roberto Hilbert e kam pare shume pak madje te them te drejten u habita kur e pashe ne liste. Ate pak here qe e kam pare nuk me ka rene ne sy ndonje vecante te shohim.

Trochovski eshte i njejti produkt me Schweinsteinger.ka dale nga te rinjte e Bayernit por e larguam ngaqe nuk kishte vend per te ne pozicionin qe luante Ballack. Ishte nje nga gabimet me te medha te klubit se djaloshi eshte nje nga shtyllat kryesore te Hamburgut edhe ka karakter te hekurt.

Kiesling eshte lojtar i shpejte, madje me ka habitur qe u prit kaq gjate te therritej ne komebtare. Nje zgjedhje me se e merituar edhe kam besim qe do te jete solid edhe ne te ardhmen.

Schlaudraff eshte fenomenal. Kot qe eshte Gjerman me tekniken qe ka i perngjet me shume nje Braziliani. Ka per te qene spektakolar ne krahun e sulmit si tek Bayern ashtu edhe ne kombetare. 

Ja nje mix i golave te tij. Spikat teknika edhe aftesia per te shmangur kundershtarin nje kunder nje. Ai do jete partneri ideal i Podolskit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPoYEg9cYtA

Megjithate goli qe e beri te famshem edhe qe eshte pretendent te shpallet goli i vitit eshte ky kunder Werder Bremenit. Finese e holle edhe ekzekutim kirurgjik.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI7k3zX0RCs

----------


## bayern

kolomb edhe Dr Rieux meqe jeni Gjermane te vjeter ju pershendes me kete videon fantastike.  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyv81...elated&search=

----------


## goldian

une jam pak kunder teje bayern  schlaudraff eshte nje hic e jo nje star
se ka bere disa gola sdo te thote se e meriton fanellen gjermane
gonzalo castro eshte peshe e lehte shume si futbollist shpresoj ne te ardhmen te eci me mbare
trochkowski eshte teknik por jo ndonje vlere e vecante
hilbert eshte nje nga me te miret e bundesliges
ka merite te vecante se bashku me hitzlperger dhe gomez per rezultatet fantastike te stutgartit kete sezon besoj se deri ne europian do jete kjo trio baza e skuadres tone
kiesling e meriton te jete ne skuadewr para podolskit eshte shume i forte ne dyluftime dhe jo balerin si podolski 
shpresoj te largohen nje pjese e te rijve larg bundesliges qe te marrin me shume eksperience
klose mbetet te verder pasi mendon klose se eshte super sulmues e do paguajne skuadrat miliarda per te
e shoh jo me shume optimizem te ardhmen e skuadres nese lojtaret mbesin ne bundeslig

----------


## kolombi

Djema ju falemnderit per hollesirat mbi lojtaret e rinj te kombetares.
Nga sa pash,nuk jam afer futbollit Gjerman keto vitet e Amerikes ky schlaudraff nuk duket i keq te pakten ne video.
E bleu Bayerni por kjo nuk do thote shume,Bayerni ka treguar se koheve te fundit ka bere blerje te deshtuara.Por mos harroni se te pakten jane lojtare te rinj,do mesojne me teper e do fitojne eksperience.
Per kete Gomez me ka thene edhe te tjere fjale  te mira.Po ti hidhni nje sy mbrojtjes eshte krejt e re ne moshe.Po ti heqesh gjermanise Schnajder,Ballack,Klose eshte nje ekip me moshe krejt te re.
Une nuk mbaj mend 20-vitet e fundit qe Gjermania te aktivizoje me kombetaren kaq shume lojtare te rinj.
Kjo gje eshte optimiste.


Goldian,ai largimi i te rinjve nga Bundeslinga eshte nje lloj thike me dy presa miku im.
Eshte me mire per cunat e rinj te jene titullar me Sttugardin,Hamburgun,Verder,Schalke apo te ngrohin stolin e rezervave me ekipe te njohura Spanjolle dhe Angleze,se kampionati Italian ka marre fund,ekipe te dobeta,fusha koperativash,stadiume bosh.
Bundeslinga duhet te forcohet,ndaj te rinjte te mbeten aty.
do jete kenaqsia e  dyfishte kur te fitojme edhe Kupa Kampionesh apo UEFA Cup.


RRofshi e qofshi cuna Alemane se jeni me te miret,jeni tifoze si kombetarja TEUTONIKE.


PS Berthold e gjete DR,ati tjetri si ke kaluar as afer.Dhe jo vetem e ke pare,por besoj se do te kete pelqyer si lojtar.
Ka qene njesh  per mua..........................

Gjeni pra kacurrelsin ne foton bardhe e zi................

----------


## Black_Mamba

Nuk po me duket aq e rezikshme Gjermania nuk eshte edhe aq sa qe e boni,po ja ua them vetem nje gje se gjermanet luftojn si ujk per vendin e vet jan kombetare shum shiheni vetem ne ekipet e Gjermanis se shumica jan te vendit mendoj gjerman,edhe sa pak luajn neper ekipet tjera te evropes gjermanet ki eshte qellimi i vetem qe mund te me bej te dua gjermanet,po nuk eshte shum e rezikshme.

----------


## Dr Rieux

> Gjeni pra kacurrelsin ne foton bardhe e zi................


Kolomb skam faj per kete vallaj, ti ja kishe gjet fotografine kembeshtrembtit qe nga koha e adoloeshences  :buzeqeshje: . Car te perbashkete ka ky lojtar me Kafune ?

----------


## SeveN

Hallall per temen qe ke hap plako!
Normal qe nga Cekia ne rastin me te keq do marrim nje barazim po djemte jane ne nje forme te shkelqyer dhe jam i bindur se do arrijne te marrin 3 piket!
Suksese cunave ne kete transferte dhe me nje fitore ishalla!

----------

